# motor guide pro vs minn kota edge



## brianlt21 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am looking to buy a new motor guide pro 46# 42" ss shaft anyone have one of these or used one of these looking for some feedback before ordering?

After posting this I ave read lots about motor guide and just was looking at the minn kota edge 45# 45" shaft which one preferred?

I have no clue to many decisions.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 15, 2008)

I own a MG and a MK, but prefer the MG products. Just personal preference. Both are decent products.


----------



## SlimeTime (Oct 16, 2008)

Agree with WW & would just get whichever you get the best deal on. I usually end-up with a MK simply because that's what's available locally.

ST


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Minn Kota all the way. I can honestly say, that with the way I treat trolling motors, the stainless shaft wouldn't have held up to some of the crap I put it through. Plus, on MKs, the skeg is in the front of the motor, whereas it is on the back of the Motorguide. Thereby, on MK's, you mount your transducer on the back of the motor, where it is protected by the skeg, but on the motorguide, it is mounted in front of the skeg. 

The flex shaft on the MK is a lifesaver too. I also wouldn't own a trolling motor without the digital Maximizer. Course, the Edge doesn't have that, so that is a moot point for you. 

MK customer service is excellent too. The only place I can see ever having a Motorguide would be as a transom mount motor just to gain thrust on electric only waters, but the bow one would still be a MK.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 18, 2008)

would say which ever you can afford or is available i have ran a bunch of trolling motors in the last 30 years i have been a boat owner and i have never had one guit on me


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 18, 2008)

Easy way to solve this..............................


................................take your index finger and twirl it around in a circle, with the other hand cover your eyes, then (keep your eyes closed! ) stop twirling the index finger and place it on one of the TM logos. Whichever one you land on is the brand you purchase. Sort of an updated version of pin the tail on the donkey. :wink:


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Oct 18, 2008)

I like the MK products better and I have owned both, however I would not buy a MK unless it was a Maxxum or MaxPro. 

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a 46# MG on my ProTeam 190TX. It is a fairly heavy boat and unless the wind is really blowing or the current is real fast it suits me fine. I've gone all day and haven't run the battery down and I only have the one 12 volt battery for it. Never used a MK so I can't comment one way or the other.


----------

